# Winter Fall Camping Below 32 Degrees



## daveo

living in Atlanta, I would like to camping in late fall and early spring.

Do folks winterize after each trip?

while camping, will the lines freeze on cold nights?

How does one manage fall / winter camping?

Dave


----------



## Dub

It takes a bit more than one night at 32F to freeze your pipes. The cold has to reduce the temp of the air inside first and while it's doing that everything in it, floors, counters, etc are all radiating heat from being at a warmer temp during the day. So once it overcomes all of that it has to overcome the water temp and freeze it. I've left mine unwinterized down to 28F before and not had a problem, but it got to the 40's during the day. I use my black tank all winter, I just flush with RV antifreeze at a 1:4 ratio to water. Have done it about 5 years in a row on two campers, no probs.

Put some water softener in your tank and once you're done camping just pump some water through the system, the salt from the softener should reduce the freezing temp of the water. Of course the easiest thing that I've heard of people in the south doing is just blowing out the lines at the end of each trip.


----------



## outback loft

It will take a few days below 32 to freeze the lines inside the trailer, but on the other hand, you have to watch the low point drains. I have had them freeze in say 38 degree weather with a 25mph wind, but they have not froze in a 15 degree day with no wind. I have my low point drains wrapped in heat tape and pipe insulation now. As far as between trips I blow out the lines as I am packing everything up. I then just leave the faucets open and have no issues.


----------



## gzaleski

I blow out the water lines, drain the hot water tank, and leave the faucets open after each trip in very cold weather. Also, if you camp in really freezing temps you can open cabinet doors to make sure the heat from the furnace keeps the water lines from freezing.

Everyone thinks it really doesn't get cold in Georgia but it was 24 degrees when I got up this morning. Brrrrrrrr

glen...


----------



## gzaleski

I forgot one thing, make sure you drain the outdook kitchen waterline. I forgot about it last winter and I had a cracked water line.


----------



## Ish

outback loft said:


> I have had them freeze in say 38 degree weather with a 25mph wind, but they have not froze in a 15 degree day with no wind.


Actually, wind chill only affects humans (or other animinals) and how cold it "feels". The wind could possibly cause the lines to get colder quicker, but 32 degrees is 32 degrees. It must drop below 32 degrees for lines to freeze regardless of how windy it is.

Edit: here is a google link. My link


----------



## mmblantz

I live in Georgia also, further south but I know people up your way and even further north that do the same as me. All I ever do to winterize is open low points, all water faucets and blow out the lines. I never use a drop of the pink stuff. I made one mistake last year and forgot to open the kitchen sink faucet and found the whole assembly laying in the sink after a hard freeze. That tiny bit of water got me. I have camped several times north of where you live in the Helen area down to 16-18 degree nights with no problems. Just make sure you run your furnace so your lines in the underbelly don't freeze up. ----Mike


----------



## egregg57

I am working an Outage at a power plant in Iowa right now. Temps have been in the 20's at night. I have camped in October in New Hampshire, with snow!

On those cold nights, I do several things. I disconnect and drain my water hose. Make sure the fresh water tank is filled and that i have enough propane. I haven't had a problem as of yet.

You do want to ensure that your outside kitchen and shower hose line is drained. Aslong as you are maintaining heat within the trailer you are going to be in pretty good shape.

Additionally, if it is sunny during the day, I will normally keep the shades closed. the sun warms the light brown shades and putting your hand close to them reveals how much heat is coming off of them. Do that on days when it is cold outside seems to do pretty well in keeping a level of heat in the camper. The single pane windows are not conducive to retaining heat. But the shades add a little bit of insulative value and at the same time throw off heat.

Additionally a good quality ceramic heater will also augment the furnace so you are not using as much propane. That is to say as long as you have power (120vac) available to run it.

If you desire to go, do it! There is little you need to do to take your Outback out in almost any weather (Well no Hurricanes, Tornados, flood, earthquake or blizzard) My family or myself and some good friends have camped, as I mentioned in 20 degree weather with snow.

Temps got high enough during the day that there was only wet roads to worry about. I won't take the unit out when there is a chance of ice on the road or accumulating snow. I am not that brave. But there are those that do.

Good luck! Enjoy the late fall weather!

Eric


----------



## outback loft

Ish said:


> I have had them freeze in say 38 degree weather with a 25mph wind, but they have not froze in a 15 degree day with no wind.


Actually, wind chill only affects humans (or other animinals) and how cold it "feels". The wind could possibly cause the lines to get colder quicker, but 32 degrees is 32 degrees. It must drop below 32 degrees for lines to freeze regardless of how windy it is.

Edit: here is a google link. My link
[/quote]

Well that is what I thought, but I just know what i have experienced in the past. But I can say that who knows how accurate my digital thermometer is. I keep the sender unit laying in the tray with the propane tanks and it reads within 3 degrees of the temperature reading in my truck.


----------



## Ish

outback loft said:


> I have had them freeze in say 38 degree weather with a 25mph wind, but they have not froze in a 15 degree day with no wind.


Actually, wind chill only affects humans (or other animinals) and how cold it "feels". The wind could possibly cause the lines to get colder quicker, but 32 degrees is 32 degrees. It must drop below 32 degrees for lines to freeze regardless of how windy it is.

Edit: here is a google link. My link
[/quote]

Well that is what I thought, but I just know what i have experienced in the past. But I can say that who knows how accurate my digital thermometer is. I keep the sender unit laying in the tray with the propane tanks and it reads within 3 degrees of the temperature reading in my truck.
[/quote]

I'm not sure what to tell you, except your guages must be off.







No way water can freeze above 32 degrees. 
Think of it this way, if windchill did affect water, it would also affect the thermomter and you would get a lower reading than the actual tempature.


----------



## Carey

There are hundreds if not thousands living in rv's up here in north dakota.. 32 degrees lol.. These people are prepping for 32 below! lol

Carey


----------

